
Kernza: Can This Breakfast Cereal Help Save the Planet? - tshannon
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2019/04/13/711144729/can-this-breakfast-cereal-help-save-the-planet
======
coldtea
No, it's just another BS fad, like the 20+ other plants called "saviors of the
planet", "superfoods" etc -- there's one or two every 3-4 years...

------
lazyjones
Answer: no.

The planet is going to be fine. Whether we need to be saved, is an ongoing
debate.

It's hard to take articles seriously when they are introduced with such
headlines.

------
eindiran
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines)

------
sytelus
TLDR; Kernza is perennial unlike wheat and they are trying to breed this plant
(like it was done with corn). Currently its seed are half the size of wheat.

